# Trying to put on new door hinges, scew holes don't line up



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

I chisel a piece of wood off and shave it down to round it with a razor knife to fit into the holes in the frame and use hammer to tap it in and a knife or chisel to snap the wood off flush. a few toothpicks crammed in could work too or a golf tee...

also don't forget to add large screws into the exterior door hinges at the top and middle hinge that go through the door jamb and into the wood framing behind the jamb....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would have just used the square ones on both areas.
A whole lot easyer to chisle out a square mortis then a rounded one.


----------



## ACardAttack (Apr 5, 2013)

joecaption said:


> I would have just used the square ones on both areas.
> A whole lot easyer to chisle out a square mortis then a rounded one.


If I did that, I was going to have to redrill anyway because of the nature of the hinges already on there, the screw pattern was backwards, so I was trying to avoid that, and by eye balling it, it would have appeared that it was going to fit


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And redrilling new holes is a good thing instead of have to deal with screw holes that are to close together and will just strip out.


----------

